# Dog Grooming and Microchipping



## banderson3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys I am currently engaging in a College project, as a result of this I have had to create a survey with relation to dog grooming and microchipping. If you have a minute could you please follow the link and fill in the survey (its only 5 questions) (All tickbox!).

http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=1i5zerf5x90fdg283810

Thanks,

Barry.


----------



## Poochisimo (Jun 8, 2012)

Done for you.


----------



## valefarmhouse (Aug 10, 2012)

All Done


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Hi Barry. I didn't answer your survey because my answers would be biased 

I did want to comment on your survey though, I hope you don't mind! I just thought your answers were too closed and if you are planning on using this in the future for anything business related, the results wouldn't necessarily be true, and if it's only for your college work, you may get marked down.

For example, in Q3, there are only answers for upto 2 months. I have clients who come just twice a year, and some who come every four weeks. Plus, a dog shouldn't be bathed more than once a month.

Plus, Q1, £15 is about the price for a student groom, you wouldn't find an experienced groomer doing a full groom for as little as that. The average price for a groom at Pets at Home is £35 and at Harrods, it starts at over £100!

I just thought it may help you get better marks if you added more options in your survey.

I hope you find my comments useful as I have intended them to be! 

Good luck with your college course work


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

couldnt do it .. my dogs are microchipped but I dont use a groomer there was no option for that...


----------

